

What can you expect in a startup job offer? - rmalik

Got a verbal offer recently from a nearby (SF) tech startup that is looking to make it's first hires outside of the founders. I know all startups are different but I was wondering what a decent offer (salary/equity) would be at this early stage venture.
======
JoeAltmaier
Whatever it is, factor in benefits, delayed paychecks. 80% of scale would be
fine I suppose. But hourly its going to suck no matter how you figure it.

------
nurgleboy
Are you being hired as the CTO or the janitor? The "(salary/equity)" may be
different.

------
jeff123
are you an engineer? are you going to be a lead engineer? do you know what
kind of funding they have? ie how much? i would say you should get at least
1-2% equity.

~~~
rmalik
Expected to be a lead engineer. And they currently have $1 mil in angel
funding

